# DSOL (or decaf) exclusives



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I, like many others I'm sure have noticed the LSOL exclusives on these forums.

Has there been a DSOL equivalent?

Is there demand for that? Or Decaf?

I do apologise, perhaps I'm a bit naive to how this arranged but if there is demand and people can let me know what needs to be done to make it happen I am happy to give it a go (with some help)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It all started off with DSOL but that side folded after a period of time. One individual needs to organise it. That means sourcing a bean, talking to roasters, collecting in payment, passing it on and spreadsheeting names and addresses.......all it needs is another person willing to do it


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It all started off with DSOL but that side folded after a period of time. One individual needs to organise it. That means sourcing a bean, talking to roasters, collecting in payment, passing it on and spreadsheeting names and addresses.......all it needs is another person willing to do it


I would rather work in conjunction with another, but if there is enough interest I'm prepared to get it all going again.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

There were some great beans through DSOL

Not sure how much call there would be for a decaf side of life - one way to find out ...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

working dog said:


> There were some great beans through DSOL
> 
> Not sure how much call there would be for a decaf side of life - one way to find out ...


Good thinking,

Right im off to start a poll.

Bear with...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just in case someone is reading this and hasn't seen the poll:

Click here


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> It all started off with DSOL but that side folded after a period of time. One individual needs to organise it. That means sourcing a bean, talking to roasters, collecting in payment, passing it on and spreadsheeting names and addresses.......all it needs is another person willing to do it


For LSOL we split the work between myself and Daren. It's quite a lot of work maintaining a spreadsheet of payments, addresses etc to then also handle coffee negotiations on top of that. I'd recommend two people.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> For LSOL we split the work between myself and Daren. It's quite a lot of work maintaining a spreadsheet of payments, addresses etc to then also handle coffee negotiations on top of that. I'd recommend two people.


Thank you for that,

The response to the poll has been a little underwhelming. Ever the optimist I will give people the benefit of doubt that they are in effect voting for the unknown.

With that in mind I think I will reach out to roasters for a decaf exclusive and offer slots up once people know a bean has been secured.

Two things:

1) Any volunteers to co-manage?

2) @fatboyslim would you be willing to share any industry contacts you have to assist in bean sourcing?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What contacts ha ha! Roasters are surprisingly approachable. Just keep telling them how awesome they are


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

igm45 said:


> The response to the poll has been a little underwhelming.


Don't be too dismayed just yet. Not everyone logs on everyday - you'll need to let it run over a weekend at least.

Keep bumping the thread/poll to make sure it stays prominent.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Daren said:


> Don't be too dismayed just yet. Not everyone logs on everyday - you'll need to let it run over a weekend at least.
> 
> Keep bumping the thread/poll to make sure it stays prominent.


Thank you,

I'm not just yet, sat emailing numerous roasters now. Once I get a feel of their views I will offer spaces up for exclusive decaf.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You need to have a rough idea of order quantity though, the more the better.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> You need to have a rough idea of order quantity though, the more the better.


I've done my sales pitch with a number of roasters.

I wasn't specific with figures


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You might be worth getting a bit of feed back from anyone that's had a good decaf from roaster.

I don't really drink that much of it but I've had some terrible stuff over the years.

Hasbean and Avenue Coffee are the exception for me. Both of them have produced some great decaf.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> You might be worth getting a bit of feed back from anyone that's had a good decaf from roaster.
> 
> I don't really drink that much of it but I've had some terrible stuff over the years.
> 
> Hasbean and Avenue Coffee are the exception for me. Both of them have produced some great decaf.


They are both in the list of roasters I have contacted,

I await their replies..


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

workshop and squaremile for decaf too if you haven't talked to them already


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Phobic said:


> workshop and squaremile for decaf too if you haven't talked to them already


Squaremile have been contacted already.

Workshop have not, will hold off them for the moment (don't want all eggs in the first basket).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

definitely coffee compass, richard janz

the big trouble is with decaf, for me anyway, I cannot abide the lighter stuff. all the best ones that I have had are roasted very darkly. richard always has loads of beans that he is testing and not on the website.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Had 3 bags of Casa Espresso decaf & it's fantastic.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Both Casa and coffee compass have been added to next group of roasters to be contacted.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Phobic said:


> workshop and squaremile for decaf too if you haven't talked to them already


I've not tried Squaremiles decaf but really rate everything else they've ever done.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Looking at the potential DSOL sub, are you looking at somewhere in the region of £60 a quarter for 1kg beans a month?

I have voted and may have a relative that could be interested!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Looking at the potential DSOL sub, are you looking at somewhere in the region of £60 a quarter for 1kg beans a month?
> 
> I have voted and may have a relative that could be interested!


Evening,

At the moment I am exploring a decaf option. I have had a good reception from the roasters I have contacted and I am in discussion as to when the beans will become available and at what price.

Roasters are keen to take part, however due to a typically lower demand for decaf sourcing an 'exclusive' is a little trickier than LSOL beans.

Hopefully I will be able to provide prices over the coming days and people will become as keen as I am to get things rolling.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Admin or mods - this thread has developed into sourcing a decaf exclusive. Can the thread title be changed to reflect this.

The current title may cause confusion as it won't necessarily be DSOL


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Cheers for the reply.

In that case it wouldn't be for us albeit a good idea for others!

Good of luck with the decaf option and if a DSOL (non-decaf) sub looks viable keep me in mind.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

igm45 said:


> Evening,
> 
> At the moment I am exploring a decaf option. I have had a good reception from the roasters I have contacted and I am in discussion as to when the beans will become available and at what price.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly I wouldn't get bogged down with exclusives. Pre-release coffees, i.e. getting coffees before they are widely available is also acceptable.

Not all LSOL will be exclusives.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

yes exactly, part of the fun is blind tasting together


----------

